# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > Backup & Restore >  مشکل در Restore دیتابیس sql 2008

## hadi46

سلام.
در حین ریستور کردن دیتابیس با خطای زیر روبرو می شوم.
TITLE: Microsoft SQL Server Management Studio
------------------------------

An exception occurred while executing a Transact-SQL statement or batch. (Microsoft.SqlServer.ConnectionInfo)

------------------------------
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:

The media family on device 'D:\My_Science.bak' is incorrectly formed. SQL Server cannot process this media family.
RESTORE HEADERONLY is terminating abnormally. (Microsoft SQL Server, Error: 3241)

For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...1&LinkId=20476

------------------------------
BUTTONS:
کسی راه حلی براش نداره !
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.این خطا میگه این فایل backup شما درست نیست. این خطا زمانی رخ میده که یا فایل backup شما مربوط به Sql server نیست یا این فایل براثر نوشتن روی اون از بین رفته و دیگه دارای ساختار backup نمی باشد.

----------


## hadi46

با تشکر از شما دوست عزیز.
این دیتابیس با یوزر User\SQLEXPRESS نوشته شده  و  توی سیستم اون شخص کار می کنه. و backup اون با User\SQLEXPRESS سیستم  من اون خطا رو می دهد.  ولی User تنها جواب میده .لطفا کمک نمایید.
با تشکر.

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.شما ببینید همین backup روی سیستم اون شخص جواب میده یا خیر.
این الان ارتباطی با user نداره.

----------


## hadi46

سلام.این backup  روی سیستم اون شخص جواب می ده؟

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.شما یک backup دیگه تهیه کنید و مجدد Restore کنید ببینید بازهم جواب نمیگیرد.

----------


## hadi46

دیتا بیس های دیگه رو جواب میدهد.

----------


## hadi46

سلام و با تشکر از شما دوست عزیز.
مشکل رو فهمیدم با نصب visual Studio 2010 مشکل رفع می شود. :کف کرده!:

----------


## Masoudse7en

ما که ویژوال استدیو 2010 هم داشتیم نسخه کامل 2008 R2 رو هم نصب کردیم بازم همین ارور رو میده !

راهه دیگه ای نیست ؟

----------


## sjkarshenas

با سلام
اگر این بک آپ رو روی سرور
server: (local)\sqlexpress
باز گردانی کنی دیگه این خطا رو نمیده.

----------


## nooshin.sh

سلام.من وقتی می خوام از بک اپی که یکی از دوستانم برام فرستاده ری استور بگیرم با این خطا روبرو میشم.کسی میدونه باید چکارکنم؟

TITLE: Microsoft SQL Server Management Studio
------------------------------
An exception occurred while executing a Transact-SQL statement or batch. (Microsoft.SqlServer.ConnectionInfo)
------------------------------
ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:
Too many backup devices specified for backup or restore; only 64 are allowed.
RESTORE HEADERONLY is terminating abnormally. (Microsoft SQL Server, Error: 3205)
For help, click: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink?ProdN...5&LinkId=20476
------------------------------
BUTTONS:
OK
------------------------------

----------

